# The last Nogent 10" Cooks Knife?



## kmr54 (Feb 6, 2011)

What are the chances - I stopped by The Best Things today to "feel" a 10" Nogent.  Turns out it was the last one they had, maybe the last one period. Needless to say, I bought it.  It must be my lucky day.


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

May I ask how the Nogent Sabatiers are different from the carbon Sabatiers that Thiers make today?

The only difference I can see is that the modern ones have full tangs with three rivet construction.  What is the tang on the Nogent?


----------



## kmr54 (Feb 6, 2011)

Allow me to refer you to an expert discussion on Nogents by BDL http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=409


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay I read that...  Now I know. 

May I ask how the *blades* of the pre-war forgings differ from the modern French Sabatiers?  Is the steel actually different in any way?


----------



## kmr54 (Feb 6, 2011)

I also have a  Carbon Sabatier **** Elephant 10" and the blade of the Nogent is noticeably thinner and lighter. I am not sure about compounds or relative hardness, however.  BDL is probably the best authority on that.


----------

